# Buying empty glass dripper bottles



## Super Buttons (7/7/16)

Hi guys were can I buy quality dropper bottles with sharp end pipettes in different colors (not amber?)

different shapes and sizes would be good too

even places that custom make them would work.

wanting to bottle some juices we are designing.


----------



## Random_Sheep (7/7/16)

I think most of the shops sell plastic ones, hell even i have a few of them that i keep after the bottles are empty.

Seems Sir Vape is the only place i can find that has:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/30ml-amber-glass-bottles

Otherwise ask at your local pharmacy. My old man is a pharmacist and i'm sure he used to sell when he had a shop.

Otheriwse maybe contact one or 2 of the guys who make juice and ask them.
Or it looks like the cosmetics world is also using them:http://www.leoneldabeauty.co.za/shop4/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=342&cat=Bottles+&+Containers#


----------



## Rhapsody (7/7/16)

These guys have clear ones. Just bought from them excellent service. Also great range of concentrates and good prices:

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/copy-of-dropper-bottle-clear-30ml-glass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

